# Century on a Weight Weenie Bike



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

i've done a number of centuries and other long-distance events in the not-too-recent past, but i have a new "weight weenie" bike now, and was wondering if any of you more experienced century riders might have any suggestions. i'm trying to get back into endurance event, and i have 3 centuries coming up in the next 3 months. i'm 165 pounds, and the bike weighs about 14.5. it's a giant tcr advanced with mostly mainstream parts, so i'm not TOO worried about the reliability of the bike in general, but there are a couple parts i'm a little unsure of for the longer days in the saddle:

-Campy Record Full Titanium Cassette and KMC X11SL Hollow Chain
-Schwalbe Ultremo Tires with some little cuts in them (but not much wear yet) and ultralight (70g) butyl tubes

do you guys think i should switch back to my chorus cassette and chain as well as some more substantial tires and tubes to possibly buy some insurance, or am i over-thinking this... after all its only 100 miles... not THAT much longer than my typical 50-mile sunday ride, for which the light bike has been perfectly reliable. so far i've bought a new pair of bibs and a couple nice bottles in preparation for the centuries, and that's it.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd swap tires and tubes to something a little more resilient, but the cassette and chain should be fine. You've already bought them, they'll get worn out eventually. I have the KMC X10SL on both my bikes and durability doesn't seem to be an issue, I dunno about the campy cassette though. I would imagine it's just as durable, just more expensive to replace.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Your chain and cassette should be just fine, but I would put a fresh set of tubes/tires if you're saying there are some visible cuts in them.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree with replacing the tires/tubes. I like the Conti GP4000s haven't had a flat in long time.


----------



## artie159 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ditto on replacing tires and tubes. I went as far as putting liners in my tires to prevent flats. 
More for piece of mind than anything else.

Good luck with the century.


----------



## howdager (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about any of that stuff. I imagine you don't change tires every 100 miles, so why do it for a century? I never change tires until they're ready for the bin. If you keep your bike in a good state of tune it should always be able to go out an do 100 miles.


----------



## cyclist brent (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah, and don't forget, the pro's are racing on their "weight weenie" bikes for 120 to 185 miles...a day! I wouldn't worry. You'll be fine.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Agreed - you could come across issues with anything at any point during any ride. Make sure your stuff is lubed, tires are clean and get out!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

You aren't supposed to actually ride bikes that light.


----------



## slomaro3.4 (Apr 21, 2012)

cyclist brent said:


> yeah, and don't forget, the pro's are racing on their "weight weenie" bikes for 120 to 185 miles...a day! I wouldn't worry. You'll be fine.


This. Make sure you have a tube, patch kit, and support car and you'll be fine.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cyclist brent said:


> yeah, and don't forget, the pro's are racing on their "weight weenie" bikes for 120 to 185 miles...a day! I wouldn't worry. You'll be fine.


and pros never have any "mechanicals".


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

One of the cogs on my buddy's Chorus 11-s cassette failed pretty spectacularly while he was out of the saddle. I don't know if this was a manufacturing defect in this particular cog or if it's a larger problem, but these cogs are mighty thin.

It was replaced under warranty and the defective cassette was sent to Campagnolo for analysis.


----------



## cyclist brent (Apr 13, 2011)

foto said:


> and pros never have any "mechanicals".


Yes, obviously pros have mechanicals and pros have flats, but they are pushing their machines to their limits, knocking bikes into each other and often getting pushed off the road when 150 guys are trying to squeeze into one narrow road. Plus some of those"mechanicals" you see on TV are simply a tired rider looking for 30 seconds of rest while their bike is "fixed". I guess im saying riding a century on a superbike or a regular bike shouldn't be that different if everything is in good working condition. I ride a superbike and have been for the last three years. Last year at this time I was riding a century every week. I haven't had a single mechanical or flat on it. Before that I rode a good medium/entry level bike. Together I average about one flat every three years ( so I'm probably due for one). In the last 25 years of riding I've only broken a chain once. I'm not sure why it happened, it just did. Oh well, this stuff happens. Bring a patch kit, a multitool and a phone..on every ride...regardless of whether you are doing a 10 mile ride or a double century. Don't obsess about stuff too much. If your bike was good today, chances are it will still be good tomorrow. Just enjoy the ride!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

From personal experience, I would change the tires if you have the color version. Black ultremos seems to stand cuts better than color version. Tubes should be fine as long as butly and not latex. I put on over 2000 miles on black R1s with one flat but when I used white stripe version I got 3 major cuts in 2 tires less than 200 miles of use. One was so bad about 5mm long that I was able to see the tube. That was on a 90 mile mark on a long ride.I booted the tire with a tube patch and threw it out when I got home. 

I would use 4000s or Michelin pro4s on bad roads.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

foto said:


> and pros never have any "mechanicals".


And joe cyclist on his 19lb. Fuji never has any "mechanicals." Not a particularly strong point.

To the OP. Having gone almost a full season with no flats on a pair of Ultremo's, and then suffering 3 in one century ride, I recommend grabbing a paif of GP4000's like others have mentioned. They have a great combination of relatively light weight, a relatively good ride, and pretty dang good puncture resistance.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

xjbaylor said:


> And joe cyclist on his 19lb. Fuji never has any "mechanicals." Not a particularly strong point.
> 
> To the OP. Having gone almost a full season with no flats on a pair of Ultremo's, and then suffering 3 in one century ride, I recommend grabbing a paif of GP4000's like others have mentioned. They have a great combination of relatively light weight, a relatively good ride, and pretty dang good puncture resistance.


ok, how many points did I lose?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

foto said:


> ok, how many points did I lose?


Seriously?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

seriously. titanium cassettes are pretty borderline in my opinion. op must have money to burn.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

foto said:


> seriously. titanium cassettes are pretty borderline in my opinion. op must have money to burn.


I don't disagree, but the point that a 15 lb bike (UCI minimum) is inherently unreliable is nonsense. Almost as nonsensical as the guys riding sub 10 pound bikes on WW claiming that they _aren't_ giving up any reliability to get their bikes that light. 

Honestly, I think a 14.5 lb bike is very light, but I don't consider it a weight weenie bike, meaning that it isn't necessary to take extraordinary measures to get a bike that light. I could build a bike that light using off the shelf items from Performance Bike, and it would be extremely reliable. 

I wouldn't want to run a true weight weenie bike for a century, but at 14.5 lbs with the craziest item being a Record cassette I think the OP is taking a pretty minimal amount of risk. My 15 lb aero bike is every bit as reliable as any other bike I have ever been on. The only "component" I am unhappy with is the Zipp cages that the original owner left on it.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

yeah, and I use my 30 mile (roundtrip) commute to work as a training ride- I use my sub 11.5 lb WW bike and I've had 1 flat tire in the 3 years I've had this setup. In total (w/ my old frame - sub 13lb setup) I've had a total of 4 flat tires over 9 years.

0 MECHANICAL. 14.5 is a tank.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mdeth1313 said:


> yeah, and I use my 30 mile (roundtrip) commute to work as a training ride- I use my sub 11.5 lb WW bike and I've had 1 flat tire in the 3 years I've had this setup. In total (w/ my old frame - sub 13lb setup) I've had a total of 4 flat tires over 9 years.
> 
> 0 MECHANICAL. 14.5 is a tank.


I agree. My 13.2 lbs bike has had ZERO mech issues for 3 years plus on the current set-up :thumbsup:


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Insert a pair of 17g/ea Panaracer Flat Away Kevlar tire strips in the Ultremos and ditch those 70g Butyl tubes, for Continental 115g ones....all is good.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I just finished a 200k (that's K, not MI) solo ride on my 11.5 lb WW bike. I used tubulars - front 19mm and rear 22mm conti comps w/ cafe latex inside (sealant). No issues.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

i'm impressed with all the attention this thread has gotten! thanks for the insight, everyone! i've got one of the three centuries behind me without issue. i finished the first in about 5:30, though i was riding solo for the majority of the time. for my next two centuries i'll be riding with partners, so hopefully i can get in under 5 hours.

i should clarify to everyone that 14.5 is its weight as its set up for the centuries (with deep wheels, computer, 2 bottle cages, and aero bars). stripped down in ww garb, it's a ~13.0 pound bike. this is why i originally had some concern. i don't want to jinx myself, but after watching this thread for the last couple weeks, and finishing the first century without issue, my confidence is growing. after all, it's pretty much all mainstream parts... no real WW parts on the bike.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd just lube the chain, and make sure you have a saddle the will tolerate you for 5 hours. Good luck!


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

the de soto 400 mile bibs i picked up for these 3 centuries are really nice. used them for the first century as well as a fast 25-mile shop ride last night... new favorite bibs, hands down! using them with my usual slr. also pretty psyched with the purist bottles i got. hoping to leave the bike as-is for the rest of the season. fingers and toes crossed for the next century, which is this coming weekend. 

now i just need to get over this slight reduction in appetite i've had for the the last couple days!


----------

